

App developers in LA - pknla

Looking for a great independent iOS App Developer who is local to Los Angeles.  Willing to entertain cash / equity or a combination.  Can someone point me in the right direction or contact me if you're a candidate
======
saiko-chriskun
I think you're gonna have to include more info than that :/

